#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 雨顗報到這樣

## 雨顗

大家好喔,我是雨顗(一ˇ)
斷斷續續的關注了這裡有半年了吧ˊˇˋ
之前因為一些家庭因素,所以沒有加入~
現在可以用電腦了,所以我就加入了OWO
啊啊歡迎大家來認識我~~~
小名自取嘿XD最喜歡吃東西OHO//

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

雨顗!你好!
我是艾萊維亞拉!是全身長滿毛的小龍!叫我艾萊就好!再聊天是介紹一遍還是要再介紹一次!!
如果有任何問題歡迎在聊天室提問!!因為我常常在聊天室
最後!歡迎來到狼樂!祝你玩的愉快!

----------


## 弦月

雨顗你好！
我是上弦月！！
可以叫我弦月或小月或月什麼的都好，別亂取就好
總之就是歡迎加入狼樂！
祝你玩的開心！！

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

雨顗安安
可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或細胞喔
是「非你所想」的靈魂
雨顗關注這裡有半年啊...
照理來說
你是我的前輩欸...
我對創作方面超感興趣!
現在專攻小說(其實想要練圖，但討厭的國中沒有時間...)
可以和我做文學交流喔

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

雨顗你好喔~
我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，可以叫我路恩或希格

可以多到聊天室晃晃，會認識許多有趣的新朋友
歡迎加入狼樂喔OwO/~

----------


## 月光銀牙

雨顗你好，

這裡是月光銀牙

歡迎你來到狼樂，千萬不要到萬惡的聊天室(竊笑

注意版龜神獸，踩到牠們他們會咬人喔

祝，雨顗在這裡玩得愉快

----------


## 冥痕

小顗你好喔!!
我是冥痕.你可已叫我小冥喔!!
有空可以來摸摸小冥喔!!

----------


## 雨顗

你們好~~~(搖尾
好多人OWO開心~只是我不是很擅長記人XWX如果忘記的話抱歉
之前都只是隨便在這裡亂看(?)所以也不是很懂ˊˇˋ
我也會寫小說~只是都不是很厲害呢(淚

----------


## 紅峽青燦

有問題再找我，私訊。

----------


## 雨顗

謝謝你qwq感恩ˊˇˋ獸設終於誕生了owo///真的很可愛喔~謝謝你

----------


## S.D痕天

嗨囉~小雨~
歡迎來到狼樂XD
在聊天室跟你聊著聊著就畫出這張了(?

希望你有自信一點，開朗一些，正向一些
祝玩的愉快>wO/
-
無字版下收(?  *(請點擊圖片)*
不嫌棄的話，歡迎畫畫交流XD
一起進步吧>wO/

----------


## 雨顗

謝謝天龍大哥owo// 我會認真練習畫圖的! 有任何問題的話會去騷擾你的ˋwˊ 希望可以當好朋友嘿(搖尾

----------


## Norya.Polaris

雨顗你好歐~~>W<
我是最詭異的外星混種半機械花豹/諾雅XDDDD((踹
歡迎來到狼樂歐XDDD
看到雨顗的獸設了XDDDDDD
毛皮好漂亮XDDDDDDD
然後聊天室隨時歡迎XDDD注意版龜們不要踩到他們囉!>W<有作品或是其他東西歡迎發表不要害羞XDDDDDD
最後祝你在這裡過得愉快!>W</////

----------


## 雨顗

你好喔OWO/ 謝謝你的讚美~~ 我會盡量(?)不害羞得ˊˇˋ 謝謝妳喔

----------

